# Photon reactor is HERE!



## gezer2u (Sep 25, 2001)

Well, it will be in 2009. I don't know what to think about this. What the heck is it?? LOL :freak:

Click here


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

gezer, 
That is a good question man, I have no idea LOL


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Finally, the *flux capacitor*!


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

oh my god! wireles???,no batteries??? what is it an on board micro nuclear reactor or some thing???


----------



## irvan36mm (Oct 2, 2001)

I could have used one of those last Saturday! LOL


----------



## bill941 (Aug 11, 2006)

hankster said:


> Finally, the *flux capacitor*!


yeah really I think it's some kind of speed controll but to controll what I don't know but I like the flux capacitor idea better:freak:


----------



## Rusty22 (Feb 4, 2003)

Zoltan....Z lmao


----------



## mac3194 (Jan 13, 2008)

:woohoo:thats like unlimited run time i got to get one even though im in to nitro


----------



## kgb (Jul 14, 2007)

does it need 1.21 jigawatts to run!!!


----------



## BudJ63 (Nov 11, 2001)

kgb said:


> does it need 1.21 jigawatts to run!!!


 Naw! Just the dead end of a beer and old banana peel.


----------



## Anytime72 (Feb 20, 2003)

I believe the idea behind it is to transfer power from an alternate source to the speed control wirelessly.


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

I find it VERY hard to beleive that actual power can be transmitted via radio waves without it being VERY dangerous.I find it even harder to beleive that r/c oriented engineers would master this tech. before much more mainstream tech. based companies would. I mean cordless phones used the 2.4ghz tech. for a decade before it was addapted for r/c use.


----------



## Anytime72 (Feb 20, 2003)

I agree I don't think we will be seeing this anytime soon but it is possible. It's called "Witricity" it has been proven that you can light a light bulb from several feet away without wires. I'm not sure but I don't think 2.4g was available for R/C to use at the time cordless phones started using this freg. I think 2.4 was only available in recent years for our use. Transmitting power wirelessly has been around for a long time. I do agree that it's probably more danegerous than we know. I'm sure Zapping motor cans 2 feet from your balls isn't safe either but we all have done that before.


----------



## azgreg (Jul 14, 2007)

It has allready been baned by ROAR.


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

Where is the info that roar has banneed a product that hasnt even been released yet???


----------



## trailranger (Feb 9, 2006)

Ahh Telsa lives again....

Back to the subject.

If you want photon racing, its already been done and doing well in France and Europe. http://groups.yahoo.com/group/solar-RC-cars/

They race R/C solar cars in a circut course. Pretty much the only limitations on the rules is the surface area of the solar cells.

Now if you want a 6 hour enduro without a battery change...you can have it, but are you willing to stand there for 6 hours watching the same car over and over lap after lap.


----------



## katf1sh (Jan 17, 2002)

all track marshalls will be required to wear lead suits while marshalling!


----------



## trailranger (Feb 9, 2006)

I was looking at the pictures of this device. Bananna jacks for positive and negative, cooling fan/heatsink and antenna.

This is either 
an all-in-one ESC and RX

a 200w to 250w varible DC-DC convertor

or an HOAX


----------



## Anytime72 (Feb 20, 2003)

Most likely a Hoax. It could just be a rendering of an idea and making it seem like this company will be pushing forward in technology in the future.


----------



## superjet701 (Oct 16, 2006)

*D/c*

*Could this be a system that you have to set up a transmitter at your pit hooked up to your D/C power supply then it sends via the 2.4 GHz signal power to your car. Real female dog if some one dislikes you, ooppss, tripped over that power cord, sorry, remember, same sort of thing was the cause of radio impound. 
Funny, 2.4GHz is in the process of illiminating radio impound at races, but now could create a PS impound in the near future. Or at least that is how it may seem if this is what this technogy is?

Food for thought

Peter*


----------



## bill941 (Aug 11, 2006)

kgb said:


> does it need 1.21 jigawatts to run!!!


yes of course it does how else would you power it?


----------



## Gene (Nov 3, 2001)

It's only February not April 1st Aprils Fools Day ! ! !


----------

